

Our Reaction to the FTC Lawsuit - CrazedGeek
http://newsroom.t-mobile.com/news/our-reaction-to-the-ftc-lawsuit.htm

======
sounds
It's much too early to be certain of anything in the matter, but that T-Mobile
is posting verifiable claims on their website seems like a good sign.

I hope you're right, Legere (CEO).

